# Labral Tears



## grandmacora

What DX code should be used for a labral tear of the hip and also what would be used for a labral tear  of the shoulder?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nycoder

I have used 718.0 for labral tears.  Use the fifth digit to specify location.


----------

